

Sharing your SSH commandline - codemechanic
http://www.codelathe.com/blog/index.php/2008/09/11/sharing-your-ssh-commandline/

======
bemmu
I've been wondering if it might be interesting to see webcasts of just smart
people coding some project from start to finish, say one hour webcast per day.

~~~
mahmud
It would give the wrong impression of wizardry. One hour of _flow_ is but the
climax of weeks of pondering, small tests and trials, and general weirdness
where one is zoned out of the rest of life :-P Almost like showing a video of
an olympic 100 meter dash to an alien specie and calling it "autonomous motion
of bi-pedal earthlings".

What you might be interested in, however, is how various programmers setup
their environment for optimal hacking.

(fwiw, I just came back from the coffee shop where I wrote a faster lookup
database for the Mindmax GeoCity IP database with CLISP and notepad, to save
on laptop battery. Hardly my typical work environment but easily my finest
work in weeks :-)

------
KC8ZKF
Two people typing into the same shell at the same time, both as root? I don't
think this is a good idea.

~~~
w1ntermute
There is support for giving certain users read-only access, so that's not a
problem.

------
teilo
I love screen. Still don't know half of what it can do.

~~~
silentbicycle
<http://www.delorie.com/gnu/docs/screen/screen_toc.html>

Screen is the sort of program where it's really good to skim through its
manual now and then. There's tons of stuff in there that most people don't
know it can do.

The scroll/copy and paste functionality functionality (under M-[ and M-],
where meta is C-a or ` or whatever) is really handy, you can change settings
interactively via the : prompt, and you can also interact with the running
screen session(s) via scripts.

Also, from my screenrc, a statusbar (looks like this
<http://shenani.gen.nz/~scott/screen-statusbar.png>):

    
    
      # Set up my status line at the bottom of every frame
      caption always "%{gb}  %{ck}%m-%d %C %{gb}  %{gb}%?%-Lw%?%{ck}%n*%f %t%?(%u)%?%{gb}%?%+Lw%?"

~~~
Xichekolas
Good way to explore the screen manual:

    
    
      screen man screen
    

Read enough to figure out how to list and switch between virtual terminals,
and then you can play around and come back to the man page easily.

------
partner55083777
Is there a way to do this without having to sudo on one or both ends?

~~~
silentbicycle
You don't need to use sudo at all. I just tried it without, it worked fine.
(On OpenBSD, but that shouldn't matter.) Logging doesn't have anything to do
with sharing sessions, either, though it is quite useful for other stuff.

The multiuser section of the manual is here
(<http://www.delorie.com/gnu/docs/screen/screen_25.html>), and there are a
couple commands for changing user permissions.

